# ABC123 KBG Lawn Journal



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Moved into the new house June 1st, we didn't have final grading or a driveway yet so I was glad that I could still properly prep a very successful lawn. The week after moving in we rented a Dingo and graded the front and sides to allow for 6in of soil cover. The quality of soil here is very sandy, I'll have it in the back so I'll be able to compare the two types. It's been a lot of work raking and picking lots and lots of rocks but in the end of it, it's going to be amazing!

I went with a bewitched monostand on about 8k sqft. I really like how uniform it looks and mowing @Pete1313 lawn was amazing and I can't wait for the first cut!

Seed down was 8/10.

Origional lawn plan

Remove construction debris/rocks as best as possible. - Complete
* Disturb soil with dethatcher - break down clumps
* Hand rake/level where needed

Add downspouts for gutters - Spring project 
* grade downspout area
* Dig trenches and installed

Grade transitions. - Complete 
* Driveway 
* Sidewalk 
* Street/curb

Calibrate sprinklers - Spring project + fix front zone to liking
* Calculate output of each zone.
* Address dry spots
* Ensure even and accurate coverage

Control weeds. - Complete
* Irrigate soil to allow weed seeds to germinate
* Apply roundup before seed down

Seed down. - Complete
* Dethatch/disturb soil for seedbed - seed to soil contact
* tenacity - 4oz A
* 2lb per/k bewitched 
* Roll with greensmower
* Water daily for about 25 days - Adjust as needed

Pre emergent 
* tenacity at 30 day intervals
* After second mow apply a longer duration pre-m either P or D

Nitrogen
* Urea 46-0-0 .25lb m/WK.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Now it's just the waiting game till first mow. :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I really like how uniform it looks and mowing Pete1313 lawn was amazing and I can't wait for the first cut!


If you think mowing it in November the first year was fun, wait until it takes off the next year! You better work on putting down some strait stripes! :lol:



This journal needs a pic of the 220SL. I miss that machine.

It is about time you created a journal! Congrats on seed down! Subscribed. I can't wait for updates!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Such a blank canvas to start with. I like that you were able to bring in soil and start this correctly from the start. The hill on the left side of the house will be a challenge when wet.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> If you think mowing it in November the first year was fun, wait until it takes off the next year! You better work on putting down some strait stripes! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Can't wait!! Lol, I'm sure it's going to take some time. Already ran into a bunch of stuff rolling with the toro.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> Such a blank canvas to start with. I like that you were able to bring in soil and start this correctly from the start. The hill on the left side of the house will be a challenge when wet.


Yeah that hill was hard to roll on bare dirt. I might be using a rotary like the pro stripe. Haven't got a walk behind bagging mower yet and still confused on what to purchase.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Green babies everywhere! Bare spots germinated on day 10, 4 days later for some odd reason.

Day 15


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks great, i planted same day as you and i think I'm starting the sprout and pout phase. I guess its something we have to go threw, but I'm not looking forward to it and hope it doesn't last to long for either of us.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Looks great, i planted same day as you and i think I'm starting the sprout and pout phase. I guess its something we have to go threw, but I'm not looking forward to it and hope it doesn't last to long for either of us.


Thanks!

Mine seems to be growing out of sprout n pout on day 17. So we'll see, might be mowing quicker than I thought. It's hard watching it day by day, but if you compare pictures a few days apart it shows great progress. Just got to stay positive and stand by with the plugger ready.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Had a little washout in a small spot but very pleased so far. :thumbup:


----------



## KHARPS (Jun 21, 2018)

Great progress in such a short time


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking good, are you going to reseed your washed out areas? I did mine and they are starting to sprout, so glad i did. Now if i can keep the heavy rains away for a couple more weeks.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> Looking good, are you going to reseed your washed out areas? I did mine and they are starting to sprout, so glad i did. Now if i can keep the heavy rains away for a couple more weeks.


I had some seed primed but decided to wait it out because of these rains. There's enough germinated in the bare areas that I believe it will be successful.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ABC123 I love the work that you are doing here! Especially this 


g-man said:


> Such a blank canvas to start with. I like that you were able to bring in soil and start this correctly from the start.


You've got me thinking about how I might up my game over the next several years


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

social port said:


> ABC123 I love the work that you are doing here! Especially this
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> ...


Thank you! I'm very happy to have been able to bring in proper soil for the front, it's going to be interesting to see if it was worth it by comparing the two.

This has been a dream come true. :thumbup:

Came out of sprout n pout Monday.

HOC 1-1/8


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Awesome! How did the hollow/smooth roller work out? I see you cut at 1.125". So the roller was in the close position? Hopefully it didn't bounce around too much.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is day 22 since germination? with stripes already?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Awesome! How did the hollow/smooth roller work out? I see you cut at 1.125". So the roller was in the close position? Hopefully it didn't bounce around too much.


I thought it worked very well, hills are a bit awkward going up though as the front is very light.

Yeah the roller is in the close position, the bouncing wasn't too bad. I've got to work on turning around at the ends though, it's a lot of dead weight sometimes.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> This is day 22 since germination? with stripes already?


15 since germination. Too soon? :lol:

I knew I wasn't going to cut every blade but it cut about 20%. Early mowing hasn't been researched very much from what I could find and some universities recommend it so we'll see.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know Purdue recommends mowing when they reach 1.5in. I just never seen someone do it or with the weight of a reel drum.

I'm 16 days behind you, so lets see how it turns out and I will try it too. This means I need to bring the entire lawn up to 1in soon to avoid adjusting up and down or get another reel.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> I know Purdue recommends mowing when they reach 1.5in. I just never seen someone do it or with the weight of a reel drum.


You must have forgot.  I mowed mine at the exact same HOC(1.125") with the weight of a 1270lb triplex+my 200lbs on top. Although I was alittle behind at day 29.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=436&start=260#p20224


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Totally forgot.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Seeing some weed pressure in some areas. Ordered a new bottle of tenacity as the one I used was a little older and appears to be not as potent as it should be.

I know my spraying was perfect at seed down, anybody else see tenacity not be effective past day 20?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes I'm seeing some increased weed pressure, but i used the scotts starter with weed preventer. Its still tolerable as of right now.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I cant believe my eyes this looks awesome at 22 days....Im at 26 days and Im not this far along. Well some areas...I plan to cut on Labor day. I have a manual reel mower I will be using lol


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 24 1-1/8"

It's been outstanding so far!

Ordered a new bottle of tenacity. Weed pressure is a bit much but I'm not too worried. :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 30 is tomorrow and couldn't be happier with the results so far.

Day 10


Day 17


Day 29


Day 10


Day 15


Day 19


Day 21


Day 21


Day 29


Day 10


Day 19


Day 21


Day 29


Day 19


Day 29


Day 21


Day 29


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Lookin' reel good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Seedlings got a little stressed from the lack of water but we had a few cold wet days that it was getting too wet for comfort so I tried to dry it out.

Looks like some higher reel traffic and random areas had leaf tissue die off and it's already re-sprouting from the same plant.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Applied starter fert two days ago at .8lb N/m , it's a bit nerve wracking watching this whole thing. The more mature grass is darker and new sprouts are extremely lime green, not really a easy process to watch but it appears to be doing well.

The lime green growth appears like a tiger pattern around the mature areas but there slowly diminishing by the day and appearing darker.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> Pictures?


I'll try to capture some with a real camera, might have to get creative with the settings to properly see it though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

This was taken wendsday. Day 33 from seed down. 
It's either all seed didn't sprout till late or it's spreading. Defiantly not a fungus.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

When the nitrogen from your starter fert kicks in i bet it will darken up and look a little more even.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> When the nitrogen from your starter fert kicks in i bet it will darken up and look a little more even.


That's hopefully the plan here, get it going a little bit and hit it with 4oz/a tenacity tomorrow.

Time will tell though on how this will play out still. Plan is to keep it a monostand but if this fall doesn't work out I'll be introducing some PRG in the spring. It's looking much cooler starting Monday so I'm expecting a big flush of growth.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You can see the areas of lime green. Most of its recovered with the fert app


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like it does need nitrogen. Spoon feeding a fast one is the best thing to do.

If it doesn't respond to nitrogen, then try iron.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> You can see the areas of lime green. Most of its recovered with the fert app


Is it just in the back yard? Or front yard also?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Is it just in the back yard? Or front yard also?


Front too, It's hard to judge with the sun though. But it's already looking better this afternoon. I just think it needed more N.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I went back and saw you had a soil test for the soil you were buying. Did you had a test for the soil in your property?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> I went back and saw you had a soil test for the soil you were buying. Did you had a test for the soil in your property?


I was going to wait till spring to allow the soil to settle as It was all brought in shortly before seeding. I've tested the soil near by a couple of times through Logan, Its mostly sandy, high CA, very low OM/cec so it doesn't hold or use nutrients very well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is the pH high? I'm asking because you could also have some chlorosis (based on the light green in the weeds too). My soil is a pH of 8 and I'm think on spraying some FAS to the Reno area. I would use a very very low rate.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> Is the pH high? I'm asking because you could also have some chlorosis (based on the light green in the weeds too). My soil is a pH of 8 and I'm think on spraying some FAS to the Reno area. I would use a very very low rate.


Oh wow 8 is high. 
It's around a 7.2-7.4, iron is around 90-120. I have some FEAture that I could try.

Being that the front is also close to the same ph could I use some sulfur apps to try and bring it down? Should I test my irrigation PH too?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Iron is not as available at pH above 7.0.

Sulfur won't help.

I have never applied foliar iron to a young grass, so I'm going to take a risk. If the nitrogen you applied is working, then doing nothing else might be the best option.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Okay.

Yeah it's rather hot (90*)right now. Im 37 days from seed down and the fert is helping a lot. I was going to do the 2nd tenacity app this morning but I think I'll wait till after this heat goes away and plan mid next week.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hoc 1in, 220sl. Day 37 from seed down.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 39 from seed down: Tenacity 4oz/A

Checked calibration on the driveway, really happy with how it operates.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Diggin thise strips looking good. Bewitched is a very consistent cultivar.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Diggin thise strips looking good. Bewitched is a very consistent cultivar.


Thanks! I really want to do single doubles but it's so hard to tell where I've cut. Were finally into cooler weather but going from 90 to 60s is a bit of a swing. Just glad I looked ahead and adjusted the irrigation.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 43. 1in hoc

Had to remove the burr on the bedknife. I should really start making some videos as I believe that's why a lot of people are having cutting issues.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like the color improved. No FAS right? What are your plans for winter hoc?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> It looks like the color improved. No FAS right? What are your plans for winter hoc?


Just the starter fert and some urea. I really want to lower the hoc more but with how cool it's been I dont know if that's the best option.

I've been noticing crowns developing and the plants hardening/maturing near the soil. So with that I'd like to get more aggressive on the N apps. I have 3 bags of urea ready to go!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking good! How did you end up removing the burr? Did you make a bedknife buddy?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Looking good! How did you end up removing the burr? Did you make a bedknife buddy?


Thanks Pete!
I used a dollar store dry white sanding stone, worked very well as it's rather soft. Probably will get a bedknife buddy on the Christmas list though.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

This is really looking great. Love how deep the colour of the stripes are already.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> This is really looking great. Love how deep the colour of the stripes are already.


Thanks! It really has turned around color wise and can't wait to see it keep improving.

On another note I'm having some water absorption and hard soil problems. I believe some type of kelp/humic/blsc type mix or possibly a wetting agent would be beneficial at this point.

I Have all the ingredients for a soil conditioner.

soluble kelp, humic, yucca, sles and molasses.

Just not totally sure on how aggressive I could be on the first application. Any advice @Pete1313?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Follow the ATY formula and you will be fine to apply it now.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Tenacity bleaching 4oz/a 8 days ago - Day 47 from seed down.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bewitched KBG monostand 1in HOC

Day 10


Day 17


Day 29


Day 51


Day 10


Day 15


Day 19


Day 21


Day 21


Day 29


Day 51


Day 10


Day 19


Day 21


Day 29


Day 51


Day 19


Day 29


Day 51


Day 51


Day 21


Day 29


Day 51


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 53 dropped hoc to 3/4". Cut quality seemed to increase greatly on the 220sl.

Tenacity has seemed to peak and hope the color bounces back a little. Might hit it with some FE tomorrow.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Its amazing how it fills in the bare spots. Looking really good. We seeded about the same time my reno is day 57 today


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Applied FeATURE at 3oz/M 26hours ago.

Cut at 3/4 HOC day 55


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

ABC123: Very nice color on those stripes for cutting at 3/4". Let us know how you like feature after it has been on for 3 or 4 days, its something i am considering to apply. nice job


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It's defiantly a huge game changer, I still can't believe the color.

This was Sunday.



24 hours after app. Taken today after mow.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Good stuff @ABC123! :thumbup:

Are you still using the smooth front roller? Or did you switch to the grooved? Your single/doubles are looking nice!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Good stuff @ABC123! :thumbup:
> 
> Are you still using the smooth front roller? Or did you switch to the grooved? Your single/doubles are looking nice!


Thanks Pete! I swapped the hollow out around day 44? wish I woulda done it sooner as the front stays down much better with more weight.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry if I missed it in another post but what is feature? I'm guessing it's a type of liquid iron but not sure I've heard of it yet.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Sorry if I missed it in another post but what is feature? I'm guessing it's a type of liquid iron but not sure I've heard of it yet.


No reason to be sorry around here.

Loveland makes it and CPS sells it. Description and label in link.

https://www.lovelandproducts.com/product/feature-soluble-6-0-0


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I missed it in another post but what is feature? I'm guessing it's a type of liquid iron but not sure I've heard of it yet.
> ...


Looks interesting and your results look great. This is something I need to look into trying out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 62. 3/4" HOC. It's been very cold and wet. Shoot growth has began to slow down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is awesome to see stripes in a new lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> I think it is awesome to see stripes in a new lawn.


I was getting a lot of stragglers at 1in. It's such a smoother cut at 3/4, like night and day. Stripes are defiantly awesome!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day 70.

3/4" HOC

Might be overseeding with Champion GQ rye in the spring. I've got a bit of filling in to do and it would benefit greatly against poa.
https://hancockseed.com/champion-gq-perennial-ryegrass-seed-50-lb-bag-696.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

PRG? You are not giving the kbg a full year first?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Day 70. 3/4" HOC
> 
> Might be overseeding with Champion GQ rye in the spring. I've got a bit of filling in to do and it would benefit greatly against poa.


Personally, I'd give it until next fall before you overseed with PRG in the spring into a KBG-only lawn, particularly in a cold state like Minnesota.

PRG looks great and establishes quickly, making it expedient for filling in spots in a new KBG lawn. However, it is antagonistic towards KBG (suppresses KBG growth) and is very susceptible to winterkill.

Here in New Hampshire, with a climate similar to Minnesota, I've had trouble with PRG winterkill in my northern mix, resulting in bare areas each spring. I had an adjacent section of KBG-only which was not susceptible to this same winterkill problem.

Since I had a northern mix (PRG, FF, KBG), the KBG would spread back into the bare spot from the PRG winterkill each spring, so that by summer it looked complete again. Over multiple years, the PRG has been gradually dying out (with winterkill every year) but it's still not all gone.

The spots I see in your KBG photos are ones that should fill in by the end of spring if you do NOT add any seed in the spring, but fertilize well in the spring and apply a pre-emergent to prevent weed growth in those areas. I think that you'll have nearly-full KBG-only coverage by the end of spring if you follow that approach.

If instead, you overseed PRG, you won't be able to apply a pre-emergent (which will leave you susceptible to spring weeds). Yes, in about 2-3 weeks, the PRG will look awesome in those bare spots, which will give you that complete lawn look about 2 months faster than waiting for the KBG. However, when that PRG dies off in the following Minnesota winter, you'll be back at similar bare patches in the early spring of 2020 and wonder why you didn't wait an extra month or so for the KBG to spread back in the spring of 2019.

I don't have the link to show growth into bare spots right this moment, but another member here has impressive before-and-after photos of his KBG spreading this year. (His lawn was the runner-up for LOTM this month.)

My only piece of advice if you're thinking of overseeding PRG into a KBG-only lawn for a short-term fix of a bare spot -- don't do it. This is a case of taking a long-term view instead of a short-term one.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I agree with @g-man and @ken-n-nancy. Your reno is ahead of what you would typically see going into winter for a kbg renovation. You have worked hard and have amazing results. By next summer those few spots will be a distant memory.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I agree with @ken-n-nancy. Go check out the UMN TROE center in the spring to see the PRG winterkill (https://turf.umn.edu/research/troe-center). PRG winterkill plots at the TROE been brutal in the past 10 years. That way if you are still set on PRG, you can at least find a variety that you can trust. Looking good, now let's get rid of this snow!

Here's a link to their 2016-2018 data: https://turf.umn.edu/sites/g/files/pua2626/f/media/2016_pr_ntep_18_data.pdf
You can see the May numbers and associate those closely with winterkill according to the researchers there.

Looking great!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I totally agree, after reading more it doesn't make the best decision.

Been kinda a nice break from the lawn though. Was so much work looking back that I can't give up on the mono dream now.

There's still empty lots behind me but i know all my neighbors have a lot of poa mixed in the sod so I'm not sure what my best approach should be? Obviously a pre-m should help but it won't totally limit its existence if it lives outside what you can't control.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Day - 203


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lawn stuff.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

20 days since your last photo on 3/2. You're making progress with the snowblower and get an "A" for effort! Hang in there!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> 20 days since your last photo on 3/2. You're making progress with the snowblower and get an "A" for effort! Hang in there!


Yeah it's crazy, part of my lawn is already green and I need the rest to catch up. :thumbup:

If I could heat the ground I would. :lol:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > 20 days since your last photo on 3/2. You're making progress with the snowblower and get an "A" for effort! Hang in there!
> ...


Light bulb went on in my head...

They make radiant floor heating; 
heated driveways;

Since you live way up north, what about running some lines in your lawn. I know it sounds insane, but if you cut some slits, you could run some heat tape, or something of that nature. It's what is lawn nuts do!

Seriously, there are companies that make vented, translucent tarps to cover sports fields to protect them and enhance spring greenup. I've thought about buying some too try, but they're out of my budget. I know that the principle works, as I've found garbage can lids blow off my potting soil container and have enhanced spring greenup. I've thought of taking clear roll of plastic dropcloth and making lots of perforations, and tacking it down on the lawn.

Has anyone tried this?

(Sorry for the hijack/rant on your journal; just throwing something at the wall, with the hopes of helping you out.)


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes I've thought about it and am considering it in the future. Mostly just for the front as the snowblower compacts the snow too much.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

5/8 HOC

Taken with potato*


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ABC123 how is it looking? Keeping leaf spot under control?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> ABC123 how is it looking? Keeping leaf spot under control?


It's looking great for the first year it has a bit of fungus but nothing too serious yet. I've got some orchard I believe but nothing too serious that tenacity won't take care of.

Did a few hormone treatments early this spring. I've got another tool arriving this week and can't wait to adjust my HOC for the summer if needed.

I've got fungicides on hand but it's doing well on its own surprisingly.

So far this year I've done a app of bio soil's twice and only did a few light urea/epsom apps this year, nothing very heavy at all. Trying to keep it low and slow.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Low and slow. I like it. Looks like it is doing good in it's grow in year. What tool do you have coming this week. What's your current HOC, and where are you planning to be at in summer?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Low and slow. I like it. Looks like it is doing good in it's grow in year. What tool do you have coming this week. What's your current HOC, and where are you planning to be at in summer?


Thanks Pete! I agree it does look much better than I could ever imagine right now.

The wife ordered me a pro stripe and should have it tomorrow. Can't wait to see how it performs and hope it helps contain some of the longer stragglers the reel leaves behind.

Currently it's at .9in and depending on how the new mower cuts will dictate on the HOC for summer. The 220sl has been a fantastic machine but it's a little bulky for the wife to use so I hope the pro-stripe will help level the playing field a little and give her an opportunity to assist in maintaining the lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got the pro stripe 02657 delivered today. What an awesome machine and it cut wonderfully. Also very surprised on how quiet it runs and the ease of adjusting the HOC is almost instant.

Golf courses, I believe this is the future of mowers.

I couldn't find a reference in the manual for the HOC/number guideline but I just adjusted it to take a little off the top.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Never even heard of it, looks cool. Looking forward to seeing how it cuts


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a different style of blade tips.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think these are the future of golf courses (due to less labor cost)

https://mobile.twitter.com/PenderSuper/status/1134211506818539520


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

HOC .55" - 2.36"!

You need to slap a sweet paint job and add some hydraulics ese!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed around 1in HOC with the prostripe for the third time now. Sharpened the blade on my second mow with a hand file as it appears to be a little softer of a material. When torquing the blade back at 40ftlb it does bend to meet its clearance so the blade tips are very important to quality of cut.

Overall super super satisfied with its cut and quality. I would say the cut quality is very identical to my greensmower.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Where did you order it and how much? Everything I see on them appears they mostly sold in like Europe.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> Where did you order it and how much? Everything I see on them appears they mostly sold in like Europe.


Correct these types are much more common in Europe.

Mti in maple grove MN sold it/delivered it to my door for about 2k.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I'm guessing there's no option to mulch with this mower? @ABC123


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> I'm guessing there's no option to mulch with this mower? ABC123


It discharges out the rear without the bag attached so it doesn't have a mulch option. You could always compost but with a mono it's kinda a different game.

Removing the clippings helps aid in fungus control because the living can eat the dead and it can get competitive. I like to get OM from the cycle of roots.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Alex1389 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing there's no option to mulch with this mower? ABC123
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm not too worried about the OM portion -- I was thinking more along the lines of the work required to bag and dispose of the clippings. I don't really have anywhere for a compost pile.

The quality of the cut and your turf look great though. I'll be following along...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cut at ~ 1in hoc with the pro stripe. Still very satisfied with this mower. Seems like the blade needs to be hand filed/sharpened every 3rd cut so far. I've bottomed out with the blade in a few small areas due to operator error so that might aid in needed to sharpen more often.

The lawn has been filling in really nicely. Applied a .3lb/m dose of urea yesterday.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Great read. I have been debating a monostand in part of my yard. This was a great read and gave lots to think about. Thanks for sharing. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Great read. I have been debating a monostand in part of my yard. This was a great read and gave lots to think about. Thanks for sharing. Keep up the great work.


Thanks! Battling a bit of annual rye in the back but it's doing really well with all the weed pressure. I'll most likely do another reseed of the back next fall when there's less pressure and hopefully lawns all around.

I've also been doing fungicides to keep it tame. Do my own's fungicide program has been my secret backbone.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hoc is up to 1.25

Still doing decent, it's a little N hungry right now. Held off on the fungicide and going to see how it fairs. Did a biosoil app and going to put element sulfur down sometime this week along with another talstar P app.

Toro Prostripe has been a awesome mower to use and by now I'd recommend it to anybody that wants a reel but doesn't want to go crazy trying to keep one in spec. The 3 speed transmission is also a bonus.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

How does the Pro Stripe handle hills, or tight areas? Love the way your lawn looks!


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Those stripes certainly look pro!


----------

